# PLEASE HELP!



## BD'swife (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi everyone!







I don't suffer from IBS, but my husband has been suffering from it and Psoriasis since he was in his teens, as a result of his Dad's grave illness.Lately, he has been going through a lot of anxiety because of his IBS. He's been taking Citalopram 30 mgs (Celexa, Cipramil) for almost a year (I think). Anxiety wise, he seems to be better but I find he's increasingly tired and, at the moment, his libido seems practically non-existent. I'm worried about him and would like to know if there is another anti-depressant which might help, and which will increase his libido. I eagerly await your replies. Thanks!


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

unfortunantly a lot of side effects have that result on the libido, and some do make you tired.Check out www.crazymeds.org they have lists of antids and the side effects, also he could talk to his doctor and they may be able to recommend one for him.


----------



## BD'swife (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank you for your replies.







I would like to know if people who suffer from IBS feel that this antidepressant helps, or if there is a better one, for example: Prozac, would that be a good choice for IBS?BD'swife


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

I dont feel that my antids help my IBS though they do help the anxiety and stress that come along with them. Unfortunantly I, nor anyone else, can say what will work best for your husband as there are many different kinds and its very individual. You really should speak to his doctor about it.


----------



## 15157 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi BD's wife. You need to do a lot of research on the anti-deps. While they may take his mind off what's going on now the long term effects may be worse the present situation. Encourage him to keep searching for answers and not to loose hope. I'm sure you are a great support or you would not be here. Thoughts and Prayers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Hmm - yes well some anti-depressants do have that effect - some quite the reverse (prozac springs to mind - well certainly in my case) - you also have to remember they are very ideosyncratic so one man's poison etc. If his anxiety is better - perhaps thats a small(ish) price to pay - but then I'm not married to him - only you both know what is "acceptable" in that department. I think its fair to say, all anti-depressants do have side-effects - the only one I have (and I stress it might not suit others) is weight gain - I'm on Mitrazapene - a not very widely prescribed SSRI derivative - but I'm a Brit and it may go by a different name in the States (if that if where you are from). You need both of yous - to work closely with your doctor to discuss the pros and cons - its also worth mentioning that your husband probably just can't switch from one to t'other - he would probably need a week or so without any medication for whatever he's on at the moment to get out of his system.Good luck - its a long hard haul - but once he finds what suits - he should do very well.Sue


----------

